# What I'm about to do with my life....



## JoelRailDude (Feb 25, 2012)

So i moved to Orlando Fl, in 2003 From Puerto Rico, one year of HS didnt make time to get a GF, prom date, etc etc or friends for that matter, went to a college i never even heard of, on a system I wasnt familiar, everything was new to me. I was alone for most of the time, I didnt know where to hang out, clubs, social scene anything. I had a friend much younger than me, he was up to no good. I eventually found out he was just using me for benefit and cheated me out of a lot of $$$ in a deal, so that was the end of the closest thing I had for a friend.

I tried to adjust best i could. 3.5 Yrs into college studying for "engineering" failing classes and being behind. I didnt know the repercussions then. I switched to Electronic Engineering technology, learned a lot, but didnt pass the last 2 classes, they are only in spring term, I miss this one, that means I must wait 2 yrs to re-try them?..fuck that, 8yrs in college for a 2.5yr degree? I'm not broken, the system Is, I've learned my share. I've been learning electronics since I was 7 or 8, my dad thought me all. Its hardwired into my head better than any text book and classroom can do.

Now I been trying to find jobs. there isnt any opening here. In the last 3 yrs I've had 13 temporary assembly jobs, witch are repetitive, insulting, air conditioned sweatshops where you are a machine and they pay you dirt cheap. I always told myself when I graduate i can go anywhere i want to. Now what?

Trough the Occupy movement I traveled all around FL, I thought it would be so much fun " have you ever camped in the midle of a city? I have!" i told people. My friend was homeless for 3yrs lived in his car. He traveled with me, he taught me a lot. Together we rode, then he rode his 150cc scooter to Washington DC from Orlando to escape 1 week jailtime for traspassing.

I met with him in Dc Jan 17th, we hung out, explored the city. I camped @ McPherson, but other than that i was a hobo. sure I had some cash with me, and I flew in and out. But it was 10 days of myself and a tent. I smelled bad, I took a Chinabus train to Philly, Lightrail out of town, then 1hr bus ride to meet my uncle up there. came back 3 days later. enjoyed DC.

All this has told me that IT CAN BE DONE. I can live outside of my little 4 walled prison called House.

I came back to Orlando, decided to leave this Fucking shithole for good. So TrainHopping would be my only choice out of Orlando. I catched a intermodal For 5 miles, then I bailed out when it stopped. I was tired, the adrenaline made me almost throw up ( I has empty stomach), I had to wait inside of it for almost 2 hrs on a little porch in front of the 53'. A bull came by doing the laziest sweep from inside his white truck, with a LED flashlight, obviously didnt see me. I passed slowly trough a busy intersection, not seen. I know i can do it. The train goes to Jacksonville, from there, i can choose my my way. But I havent got the balls to do it again. I'm alone, no one knows I do this, no one understand why, I can't tell parents, they'll freak out.

Once This job is over, I'll hit the road for good. It will be warming up by then so I'll have a nice ride. I love my job right now, my "supervisors" are my co-workers, and they rarely give a shit, there are no real instructions, i take breaks or lunch whenever i want to, all paid for. I even told them about train hopping and they where all excited and whatnot.The other day, an intern was leaving back to china, they had a goodbye thing at a Chinesse Buffet. They left for 3.5hrs, during this time, I did what I wanted.

The only thing holding me back is this job which is temporary, and the Fear of the train. I hope once I get to Jacksonville I can meet with people and travel until i get confident. Anyone who ever goes by Orlando, let me know, tell me what you know!

Please inter Opinions/ Stories below


----------



## wizehop (Feb 25, 2012)

The only thing that is stopping you is you. You got on that train, even for a short bit, so you can do it. If you really want to go then go, if you want to stay and work then be honest with yourself and stay..in the end though man you are the only one who determines your future, not your job, not the system, or a train for that matter.
Fear of the unknown is natural, so I get how you feel, but jobs will come and go. I'm sure you will have many between now and when you die (provided you don't die on your first real train ride  anyhow. The day you actually make the leap and leave everything, it will get a lot easier.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah but I love this job, is next to University of Central Florida, one of the biggest universities in US. There are way too many hot chicks here, I have the hottest russian blonde working 5 ft from me, body builder/athlete she is....!!! And my co-workers are very cool, i had worked here before for a few months, last day the brough me some pressents ( camping gear) and ordered pizza party, we had like 1:15min lunch ( paid) and let me go 35min early home ( also paid). I have no intention of leaving them hanging, they will be good job reference and possibly work in future if I come back. But once its done, Its a done deal I AM going to ride that muthafucking train.


----------

